# Gateway Winter Meet St Patrick's Train



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is the St. Patrick's day train at the Gateway Garden Railroad club's Winter Meet. 


There was a 2 way tie for first place, and only a 1 vote difference between first and second place.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I have seen the Future and it is green!


----------

